# Appy Paint?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

This is a horse that a friend of mine was considering buying for her kids. She loved her personality, and ended up buying her.

I took these pictures back when she and I first went to look at her. What color is she?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It looks like someone stole Indy's horse Claymore (almost pattern wise at least).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks like a bay tobiano with varnish/LP roan and spots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It looks like someone stole Indy's horse Claymore (almost pattern wise at least).


LOL...thats true isnt it? They do have similar patterns, dont they?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> She looks like a bay tobiano with varnish/LP roan and spots.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks NDAppy....I didnt know what color she was...thanks again!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

She sure is pretty! Are those draft feet that I spot?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nicole25 said:


> She sure is pretty! Are those draft feet that I spot?


No idea....I have no idea what kind of horse she was.....she was pretty short though, I dont think she was even 14hh. Doesnt mean she doesnt have draft in her though, Im just not sure 

She was a cutie for sure! Her personality was really A+++!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty Pintaloosa! Love her. She looks really familiar. Like I've seen her somewhere before. Not because of Claymore....like I've seen her for sale or something.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Pretty Pintaloosa! Love her. She looks really familiar. Like I've seen her somewhere before. Not because of Claymore....like I've seen her for sale or something.


Maybe ShutUpJoe, but when I saw her it was in 2008, or 2009, and was in middle of nowhere New Hampshire, lol....maybe she went your way though, who knows.....last I knew, the woman that bought her had to sell all her horses due to not having enough money. After they bought her, they started a birthday party thing with all their horses, donkey's, and ponies. They had a Haffie, this girl, 3 donkeys, and about 5 or 6 ponies of various breeding. I was told she sold all except the donkey's, and the Haffies....thats the last I knew of this girl. She was very cute for sure though!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Love the pattern/markings on this horse. Beautiful!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha - her Appy part is a double pattern - blanket with spots and varnish roan. Her Paint half is......really a shame...

That's a pretty tyical pattern for a Pintaloosa - the vast majority of them are Appy in the back and Paint in the front. Don't ask me why, because I don't know...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Faceman said:


> Haha - her Appy part is a double pattern - blanket with spots and varnish roan. Her Paint half is......really a shame...
> 
> That's a pretty tyical pattern for a Pintaloosa - the vast majority of them are Appy in the back and Paint in the front. Don't ask me why, because I don't know...


LOL.....Faceman, to tell you the truth, at the time she was the strangest horse that I had ever seen! I personally thought she was very ugly when I first saw her, but she grew on me FAST with that personality she had


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Not a bay roan as her face is roaned. I would say the roaning is possibly due to the appy varnish pattern or it could be the sabino influence. I can see characteristics for either/both. The base color looks to be bay by the one foreleg showing the black above the leg white. My varnish roan appy had a black mane mixed with lighter hairs and his tail was more chestnut roany. He was a chestnut base with brown varnish legs. no black on them at all.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

im w/u i couldnt venture to guess but wow she has bling, very loud..how fun!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

jannette said:


> im w/u i couldnt venture to guess but wow she has bling, very loud..how fun!!


LOL, Im usually pretty good when it comes to colors, for the most part, but patterns throw me off, and this one spun me for a loop!! I was clueless! LOL


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Faceman said:


> That's a pretty tyical pattern for a Pintaloosa - the vast majority of them are Appy in the back and Paint in the front. Don't ask me why, because I don't know...



No mystery about it. It's just a common expression of tobiano. 

http://www.freewebs.com/strumstenne...ssee walking horse colt web DOB 6-24-2007.jpg

http://www.ichregistry.com/images/Counselors_Golden_Rule_-_lsm.jpg

http://www.foxtrottercolor.com/AF Images/Af199910.jpg


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> No mystery about it. It's just a common expression of tobiano.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/strumstenne...ssee walking horse colt web DOB 6-24-2007.jpg
> 
> ...


Very neat!! Thanks for showing those pics!!! I completely see it now!!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

trailhorserider said:


> No mystery about it. It's just a common expression of tobiano.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/strumstenne...ssee walking horse colt web DOB 6-24-2007.jpg
> 
> ...


The "mystery" (as stated) has nothing to do with tobiano, but is rather why in the vast majority of the cases Pintaloosas display an Appaloosa pattern in the back and a Pinto pattern in the front. There are some that show a pattern mix on the whole body, but the percentage of those is relatively low...


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Heres a pintaloosa I had mother was rescue varnish strawberry roan father was a bay tobiano paint.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_When I first saw the pictures, I thought it WAS Indy's Claymore, and then reread the OP, which stated the horse being a she._

_Maybe Claymore has a little sister!_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Faceman said:


> The "mystery" (as stated) has nothing to do with tobiano, but is rather why in the vast majority of the cases Pintaloosas display an Appaloosa pattern in the back and a Pinto pattern in the front. There are some that show a pattern mix on the whole body, but the percentage of those is relatively low...


Thats very interesting!!! Does anyone have an idea why this is?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thats very interesting!!! Does anyone have an idea why this is?


Perhaps, but if so I've never seen an explanation. On the surface, there is no reason why spots would appear on the rear and not on the front. I assume it has something to do with the back and rump being the area where Appy patterns are most expressed, but to be perfectly honest I am clueless.

As an aside, even though I raised Appys for many years I am not a "color" person, but the most beautiful horse I have ever seen was an increble Pintaloosa in Wyoming about 15 years ago...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Faceman said:


> Perhaps, but if so I've never seen an explanation. On the surface, there is no reason why spots would appear on the rear and not on the front. I assume it has something to do with the back and rump being the area where Appy patterns are most expressed, but to be perfectly honest I am clueless.
> 
> As an aside, even though I raised Appys for many years I am not a "color" person, but the most beautiful horse I have ever seen was an increble Pintaloosa in Wyoming about 15 years ago...


Maybe it does have to do with the Appy pattering being on the back and rump that does it....Im not a color person either to be honest, and honestly, this was the first Pintaloosa, and the only one that I have ever personally seen...


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

bay pintaloosa...possibly some roan or varnish in there too. She's lovely


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

EthanQ said:


> bay pintaloosa...possibly some roan or varnish in there too. She's lovely


Thank you!! These pics are from the small little middle of nowhere auction she was at, quite a few people showed up, but no one liked her confo, or color what so ever except for my friend, who ended up buying her....she has the sweetest personality on her  Thanks again!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been told my Claymore is a bay tobiano/pintaloosa with sabino. Her markings certainly are very similar to his, though she has more color on her front half than he does.

Could be a sister, who knows? :lol:

Or maybe a baby. I am told Claymore sired 17 foals before I had him gelded when I purchased him - I have seen pictures of several, he certainly threw color. But then again, he also threw some serious conformation train wrecks. :shock: Like, scary ones. Getting gelded was the best thing to ever happen to him!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> I've been told my Claymore is a bay tobiano/pintaloosa with sabino. Her markings certainly are very similar to his, though she has more color on her front half than he does.
> 
> Could be a sister, who knows? :lol:
> 
> Or maybe a baby. I am told Claymore sired 17 foals before I had him gelded when I purchased him - I have seen pictures of several, he certainly threw color. But then again, he also threw some serious conformation train wrecks. :shock: Like, scary ones. Getting gelded was the best thing to ever happen to him!



They do look very similar....but your right, she does have more color up front than he does. I personally, like his markings much more than hers, but thats just me! Thanks for posting a pic of him! Nice to see something similar!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

If gorgeous is a color that is what she is. :]


----------

